# Macro recipe for EI



## Basviola (15 Oct 2020)

Can you guys be so kind to share the recipe for tour EI Marco mix?

I just cant not get og right, and have just been told that the recipe I was using was for outdoor dam plants. That ejer differencen that Should be.

For Micro I use Rexilin APN 14g pr 500ml water.  Dosing 5 ml per 50 liter tank water 3 times per week.

But I See problems even in anubias leaves. So og Should be so Nice just to Copy One og you veterans Marco mix and se how that Will Change my Luck.

Thnaks in advance.


----------



## dcurzon (15 Oct 2020)

what ingredients do you have at hand?


----------



## Basviola (15 Oct 2020)

This is the salts I have... and what I have feed my plants alternate days, Micro, Marco, Micro, Marco...
But it just dont work out... holes in leaves on R. Macrananda. Yellowing anubias leaves with dark weanes. Stunned growth on R. Indica.
Drop cheaker is lime Green to Green. Flow is OK, but not perfekt. 

*1000 ml water (I use tap, boil it and ad the salts one by one)
KNO3 62,8 g
K2SO4 68,8 g
KH2PO4 9,2 g
MgSO4 108,4 g

10 ml. per 100 liter water.*


Thanks.


----------



## dcurzon (16 Oct 2020)

ok, 10ml of that in 100l gives
14ppm NO3
1.9ppm PO4
17ppm K
3ppm Mg

which seems ok to me.  Can you try adding an additional iron supplement on micro day?


----------



## PARAGUAY (16 Oct 2020)

If your new to EI you can simplify it by looking at recent thread by@EA James "Will APFUK state kit suit my needs" and answer by  @X3NiTH .Is a formula many of us use


----------



## dw1305 (16 Oct 2020)

Hi all, 





Basviola said:


> Yellowing anubias leaves with dark weanes


Are they the new or old leaves? 

Usually <"inter-veinal chlorosis">  is caused by a deficiency of either magnesium (Mg) or iron (Fe). Because you add magnesium it makes an iron deficiency more likely. 

This is a Rhododendron, but it shows the issue really well. 





Nutrient deficiencies are difficult to diagnose, with the exception of the non plant mobile nutrients,  and of these the most likely is iron. 

The reason that we can diagnose deficiencies of non-mobile nutrients more easily is <"that they effect newer leaves first">, because the plant can't move the deficient nutrient to the new leaf tissue.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sammy Islam (16 Oct 2020)

Basviola said:


> This is the salts I have... and what I have feed my plants alternate days, Micro, Marco, Micro, Marco...
> But it just dont work out... holes in leaves on R. Macrananda. Yellowing anubias leaves with dark weanes. Stunned growth on R. Indica.
> Drop cheaker is lime Green to Green. Flow is OK, but not perfekt.
> 
> ...



I don't think you can dissolve that much of each into 1000ml.....


----------



## Basviola (18 Oct 2020)

PARAGUAY said:


> If your new to EI you can simplify it by looking at recent thread by@EA James "Will APFUK state kit suit my needs" and answer by  @X3NiTH .Is a formula many of us use



Tanks I just read that tread, and I am kind of in the same boat as EA James! A bit confused about what to add more or less of. I even don't have a water report.






dw1305 said:


> Are they the new or old leaves?


I Think mainly on new leaves. They don't look as bad as the rhododendron... something like the leaf top left corner. Will post pics when lights on tomorrow.

But I had this problem for a while now. Why I also see this in older leaves.
I think your suggestion of an Iron deficiency is most likely.  As it has help after I started giving the correct micro dose of 10 ml. This I have been doing for just a few months. Before I was only dosing 5 ml. by mistake.
Before that I was dosing the same amount of macro salts but as a All in one mix. This was with even less rexolin apn as the micro part.

Then Zeus asked in the forum for an alternative for micro concentrates, and after my suggestion of rexolin apn he was kind to a calculation. Unfortunately I started dosing my 100 l tank like it was a 50 l. This was still more micro in the water than before. So my micro dosing have been stepped up to reach 0.5 ppm iron over... hmm... maybe 6 month.

Maybe I should continue to see how this will go with consistent dosing and weekly water changes?
 Must admit I have been busy and lazy in periods with 6-10 weeks between WC. Yeah, shame on me!  In theise periods I stopped the daily dosing at some point. And just dosed 1-2 times per week.






dcurzon said:


> ok, 10ml of that in 100l gives
> 14ppm NO3      *Recommended 20-30 ppm*
> 1.9ppm PO4      *Recommended 2-6 ppm*
> 17ppm K              *Recommended 15-30 ppm*
> 3ppm Mg*             Recommended ???*



My iron dose is 0.5 ppm *Recommended 0.5-1ppm*

I found recommend valuea here:
https://jagaquatics.com.au/blogs/news/estimative-index-ei-planted-tank-fertilization-method

When I compare this to the recommend ppm for EI I get your point... it is not that of, but in the low end of the range for the ppm target. (Not thinking about values in my tap)

Should I adjust or stick with consistent dosing micro and macro on alternates days with the weekly 50% WC?







Sammy Islam said:


> I don't think you can dissolve that much of each into 1000ml.....



You might be right, I have a 0.1 g weight so I ad salts pretty precise. Anyway when I made it as a all in one mix, it was with a little precipitate.
After switching to a micro and macro mix a have not seen the macro mix with precipitates. Anyway it might be at the limit of solubility.

Thanks a lot all of you... this forum is the best place to spend time of duties!


----------

